# Loosing it !!!!!!



## 23371 (May 28, 2005)

OMG, I am simply just loosing it. I've had IBS for a couple of years now, I have Panic Disorder and Anxiety disorder as well. The Panic Disorder is hardly a problem anymore but my IBS and Anxiety has been flaring lately. I've been constantly seeking helping for both problems. I'm on 7 supplements a day (17 pills a day), for my IBS. I was prescribed to Zoloft for my anxiety, but the dosage was 12mg, It made me flip out even more. So I stopped that. My current "Doctor" for IBS gave me advice on what to eat and the following night I ended up in the ER, for sever stomach pain. I can't grasp a hold on the fact that their is currently around 56 million people diagnosed with IBS and no direct cure or treatment. I feel like I'm going through this one BIG cycle, which is basically that my IBS disables me from living a normal life and gets worse by time. The more I am deprived of my life the more Stress, and axiety I get. The more stress and anxiety according to research everywhere means the worse my IBS gets, and so on... How is this not on the Nightly news or Fox5(for ny) "Problem Solvers" I feel like there is no hope. I tried therapy, I tried prescription meds. I tried Doctors, supplements and so on. And I feel like things got worse. My last and only hope is Xanax. People told me it works wonders, but I'm afraid I'm going to react to it the same way I did with Zoloft. Please, give me advice and help. I am just at that point right now, where I'm just so Fed-up.Thanks a million-Claudio


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Claudio,Sorry to hear that you are having so many problems. Most likely your IBS and anxiety is flaring up b/c you are so stressed out. Although you did not have good results on Zoloft I would recommend you try Xanax. I don't have any personal experience w/it but I think you need something. You never know it may work wonders for you.Keep your chin up-better days are ahead! keep us posted.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

> quote:Xanax.


Zoloft if awful I cannot take antidepressants they make me too tires. Xanax does help alot I use it when I get bad but Buspar does the trick most of the time and it does not make you tired.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

spelling correction I cannot take antidepressants they make me too tired. ibs_queen


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah we've all been there! Don't lose faith, there are things out there that can helkp, though sometimes it can be a long process to find the right combination. I know what u mean, it's really annoying that they havn't yet found a cure for this terrible problem. So many of us suffer, and yet it's not commonly recognised with 'normal' people.I mean someone who has cancer eg, doesn';t get comments like, well just calm down, take it easy, it will go away! Grrrrr.


----------

